# Strange Parasites



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

I know I have a parasites dessise in my 30Gl tank as all lifebreaders fish (like guppies or platies) that I bring from outside (different sources) dies from 1 month to 1 year from the time it gets to my tank (And I'm not planning to restart my tank as rest of the fish is fine there). What is interesting if that fish gave of-springs while in my tank those of springs living fine and giving more of-springs and the live in the tank for over a year now with no problems. Any Idea why parasites affecting only fish (lifebreaders) from outside of my aquarium ?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Most parasites that kill fish do so in a much shorter period of time than a year, or a month for that matter. Also, a parasite would not selectively leave the other fish alone either. 

Once a host dies, the parasites die too unless they find a new host quite quickly, so all the other fish should have been infected if one fish came in with a parasite and then died.

I am not sure why new live breeders are dying but I doubt very much it is a parasite.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Fishfur said:


> Most parasites that kill fish do so in a much shorter period of time than a year, or a month for that matter. Also, a parasite would not selectively leave the other fish alone either.
> 
> Once a host dies, the parasites die too unless they find a new host quite quickly, so all the other fish should have been infected if one fish came in with a parasite and then died.
> 
> I am not sure why new live breeders are dying but I doubt very much it is a parasite.


Very interesting. Well it is some kind of sickness looking similar to parasites. How do I know that fish is sick is usually the stomach of the fish becomes flat (or close to it) most likely it will hide, it may get deformed and few days before the death the tail will get torned (even if I separate the fish into the separate tank 1 month before the death). I just lost one female platy and one female guppy with the same symptoms who has been in my tank for 1 year or so. Also a few weeks ago I added 2 female platies to keep my male platy who was born in the tank company and one just died with the same syndromes.
In contrast I have right now a lot of guppies in my tank (and they multiplying) who was born in the tank and they keep increasing in numbers and yet I did not find any dead guppy for a while now (although they could be eaten by other fish in the dank when they die), but when I had guppies from outside the tank introduced to the tank I could find dead bodies relatively quickly. I'm wondering what is it in my tank which does not let lifebreaders from outside to stay long in it ????


----------



## w_boughner (Mar 18, 2010)

Are you doing water tests of your tank and the water the fish are coming from ?? If your nitrates are a lot higher than the source of fish they could be dying from shock!! Remove any sick looking fish and try to keep the water as pristine as posable and your problems should clear up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I also think it could be a water quality problem. High nitrates decrease the life of fish. The ones born in it and survive long enough to adulthood are the tough ones.

Do you test your water?

how often do you do water changes?

How planted is the tank?

having a well planted tank can greatly reduce nitrates, I often bottom out in one of my tanks.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Though they are not showing all symptoms, it might be fish TB. This is an excerpt from one article on this disease.

'quote'

Tuberculos - Mycobacteriosis
Syn: fish tuberculosis, piscine tuberculosis, acid-fast disease, granuloma disease.
Symptoms: Emaciation, hollow belly, possibly sores.

Tuberculosis is caused by the bacterium Mycobacterium piscium. Fish infected with tuberculosis may become lethargic, hollow bellied, pale, show skin ulcers and frayed fins, have fin and scale loss, and loss of appetite. Yellowish or darker nodules may appear on the eyes or body and may deform the fish.
The main causes for this disease appears to be over crowding in unkempt conditions; ie. poor water quality. All fish species could be susceptible though some are more susceptible than others. Those most susceptible are the labyrinth air breathers like the Gouramis, Bettas, and Paradise Fish. Others include Neon Tetras, Discus, and the Ram Cichlid.

There is no absolute treatment. However the most effective treatment known for this disease is to treat with Kanamycin and Vitamin B-6 for 30 days. Kanamycin can be purchased at your local fish store. Liquid baby vitamins work well as s Vitamin B-6 source. They are available at your local pharmacy. Add one drop per every 5 gallons of aquarium water during treatment.
If the treatment is ineffective, the best thing to do is destroy the infected fish.
If either unkempt conditions or over crowding are the suspected cause, correct the condition.

It is possible for humans to contract this disease so we recommend using caution when dealing with it. 

'unquote'

I'm not sure this is what they have, and if they do, treatment is iffy at best. But hollow bellies, frayed fins, deformity do fit. The guppies might, possibly, have acquired some resistance to the bug, whereas new fish haven't any immunity at all, so maybe that's why new fish die and the guppies don't. I can't find anything else that's even close.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

pyrrolin said:


> I also think it could be a water quality problem. High nitrates decrease the life of fish. The ones born in it and survive long enough to adulthood are the tough ones.
> 
> Do you test your water?
> 
> ...


Not a water issue. I went through it before. I test my water once a month with API Master kit and my Ammonia is 0, NO2 is 0 and NO 3 is very low. Waiter changes is every two weeks 30% of the water. This tank is heavily planted with java fern, amazon sword and criptocorn (none of other plant I tried in this tank want to grow).


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Fishfur said:


> Though they are not showing all symptoms, it might be fish TB. This is an excerpt from one article on this disease.
> 
> 'quote'
> 
> ...


It looks to me that you are right very similar symptoms to mine. Although my water quality and conditions is good but overcrowd could be a problem as now I've got too many guppies in there since I leave them alone there to bread. And the ones that are born there probably born with immune to it.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If that's what it is, I wouldn't put any more new fish in that tank. Sorry you're having such a problem.


----------

